# Jiffy STX Pro



## Riich

Has anybody used this auger? I'm contemplating buying one and want either this auger or the Stealth STX 3 HP unit. Any advice on which auger would be the better choice? The prices are comparable. The SX Pro is a 2 HP unit but supposedly has the power of the 3 HP units with it's new high torque transmission.

I'd sure like to hear from anyone that has used these augers, especially if you have any experience with both of them.

Thanks.

Rich


----------



## 9manfan

I've got the Stealth STX 3 HP, it's a great auger, cuts fast , don't know alot about the other 2hp model, everybody told me to go with the 3hp.


----------



## duckslayer

The 2 hp is an awesome machine. Cuts with ease. You can stand there and the auger does every bit of work, no pushing down, nothin. . Alot nicer to drag around and punch a ton of holes than lugging that big 3hp around. I have a 3hp, runs great, starts usually first pull every time out, but it is so heavy.


----------



## goosehunternd

I used a stx this past weekend and when it cut it went good but seemed like the little digger teeth iced up alot, and when that happened it would not cut at all, we ended beating on it a couple times to knock ice and get it to cut.


----------



## Riich

The 2HP STX Pro










The 3HP Stealth


----------



## Riich

Will the 2HP STX Pro handle a 10" auger adequately?


----------



## Bagman

Id bet it handles the 10" easily as they do offer the 2hp with the 10" right outta the box. Frankly, I wouldnt bother with the smaller engine. Not worth the headache of being underpowered when the ice reaches late season thickness. Im sure on early ice it works well...check back when youre cutting through 3ft of ice.


----------



## dskinny

As a general rule I subscribe to the same theory as for boats: there is nothing worse than being underpowered.


----------



## fox412

I really like my 2 horse. I bought it 4 years ago and it has been great. I have never had an issue with its speed of cutting. Keep the blade in good shape and your good to go. It is not uncommon for me to drill 40 holes at a time. It is a lot easier carrying around a 2 horse than a 3 horse for that.


----------



## Riich

I ran into a fellow today in Scheels in the auger dept, he was there to buy a 2 HP unit. He has had the 3 HP unit for three years and wants to buy a lighter unit, he says the 3's are too heavy. He offered to sell me his 3 HP but I opted for the STX Pro myself. 10" auger. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I think you will be pleased with the auger. I got a chance today to test out the 70 Series 2 hp in an 8" and the STX 9" side by side. For those that think that more power is the key in the STX it is all about the gear ratio and transmission. It flat out was impressive and with the ripper blade in my opinion it is a superior long term item than any of the shaver blade augers I have used or been around!

I have been looking at a new auger to use that is lighter than my 3Hp Jiffy 30 10" and today made up my mind. I think I will buy the 9" in this unit and probably sell my 3Hp !


----------



## Traxion

I do not see a need for the 3 HP. All it adds is weight. The 2 HP augers are just as good IMO, even with the 10". I personally think the 9" 2 HP STX is the combo to have after using one last winter. My 2 HP Eskimo is going to be on the way out very soon!


----------



## Backwater Eddy

I would consider the 2 hp STX Pro in a 9 1/4". As close to a 10" as a guy needs and they work better for tip-ups and the hole is more than adequate for any likely gamefish in this region.


----------



## UNDkid

I just bough a stx pro 2hp in a 9 inch my buddy just bough a stx stealth 3hp in a 9 inch, both drill a great hole, the 2hp with higher torque gear ratio turns a bit slower but drills a hole nearly as fast with one nice advantage is that with the higher gear ratio it dosn't sling ice as much if you are drilling inside a fish house. Using them both I am happy with the STX Pro 2hp puchace which i sold my lold modle 30 to buy.


----------



## bubbaboy

if your blades are freezing up after drilling holes,spray some pam on the blades it will help


----------



## martin_shooter

my uncle has the 3hp stealth and the thing has ran like sh#t since he bought it. this year i got a 2 hp stx pro and i wouldnt have it any other way. it cuts better and runs like a dream. you cant go wrong with a 3 year blade guarantee!


----------



## rjhookset

There is an old saying when talking about power. "There's no replacement for displacement." My 3hp was very cold blooded, after i did some carb work and shaved the head she runs like a champ. All i know is that i can out drill my buddies 8" laz mag with my jiffy 10".


----------



## honkerslayr

All jiffy augers belong in the trash, GET A STRIKEMASTER!!!

even though my dads 3 HP model 30 is almost 30 years old with no failure. The 2HP model is worth less when you can get a strike master for hundreds less.


----------



## honkerslayr

martin_shooter said:


> my uncle has the 3hp stealth and the thing has ran like sh#t since he bought it. this year i got a 2 hp stx pro and i wouldnt have it any other way. it cuts better and runs like a dream. you cant go wrong with a 3 year blade guarantee!


Hey your auger sucks


----------



## honkerslayr

Sorry disregard my last post someone got one my account sorry for the misrepretation ignore i


----------



## honkerslayr

Sorry for my bogus excuses, I retract that last post


----------

